# AkS vs storcks as an investment.



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Found this cool chart on gun sales on Fake Book. Seems like whoever said Obummer is the best gun salesman since Sam Colt was sure right. 
https://www.fool.com/investing/gene...e-price-drops-is-this-gun-a-good-investm.aspx


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Buying a weapon and waiting for it to beat prudent investments is a losing game. SKS's purchased pre-Brady bill were $70 they were put up for sale by some last year at $600. Best I saw one change hands was $300. Sounds good but not really and unlikely to repeat. few other weapons sold that cheap. SKS and AK's went up a lot because there were dirt cheap and the market wanted dirt cheap weapons as it ballooned. That however created demand so the prices really went up. But not a market that would hold. Don't put your 401 in hands on fire arms IMO. Gun company stocks like Ruger #1 in sales over all as always will go up and down but they aren't out of the game yet. I would not look for major increase in stock prices. Henry is like number 7 in over all sales.
Ignore Motley fool the do this to influence the game they are playing. They beat Harley up for years while holding a stake in Polaris Victory. They were still flying their flag as they went under with Victory. Now they are pushing Polaris fake Indian. Motley fool is not a creditable source.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Smitty901,

I will take exception here.

Back in 1979-80 I bought a few machine guns.

Example, a Bridgeport Thompson, paid $150.00 for it, today it is worth about $18,000.00.

The most I paid for one was $450.00, the gun today with accessories is worth over $27,000.00.

I have others that the price went way up on also.

Now that event will never be repeated, had I known, I would have spent & sold everything on them including selling the wife and airplane.

Now today, little chance of rolling over guns for disgusting profits, stock in S&W and Ruger are a better choice.

I still have most of them and my kid will get them, I am not selling, don't need the money.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Over 20 years most prices have increased. Some more than others. Like the stock market prices can rise and fall. Lie-a-watha gets elected in four years you can bet the farm prices will go nuts again. If your looking to make money, you must profiteer when shortages and demand get you the most. If your waiting until a defined date you will not maximize your profits and may very well do better with alternative investment strategies.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Buying a weapon and waiting for it to beat prudent investments is a losing game. SKS's purchased pre-Brady bill were $70 they were put up for sale by some last year at $600. Best I saw one change hands was $300. Sounds good but not really and unlikely to repeat. few other weapons sold that cheap. SKS and AK's went up a lot because there were dirt cheap and the market wanted dirt cheap weapons as it ballooned. That however created demand so the prices really went up. But not a market that would hold. Don't put your 401 in hands on fire arms IMO. Gun company stocks like Ruger #1 in sales over all as always will go up and down but they aren't out of the game yet. I would not look for major increase in stock prices. Henry is like number 7 in over all sales.
> Ignore Motley fool the do this to influence the game they are playing. They beat Harley up for years while holding a stake in Polaris Victory. They were still flying their flag as they went under with Victory. Now they are pushing Polaris fake Indian. Motley fool is not a creditable source.


Well thanks for the scoop on that. My liberal big brother sent the link so I shoulda smelled a rat. Thought the spike in gun sales in comparison to when demonrats was fixing to maybe get elected president was fairly interesting. Hopefully they didnt falsify that. It seemed pretty plausible.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Smitty901,
> 
> I will take exception here.
> 
> ...


 Ok but your talking a different game. Motley is for suckers. They take an example of a rear hard to get weapon . Then base a line of bs off it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

As I recall in 1992 (25 years ago) a Colt AR-15 was about $750 to $800? What are they going for today? Not a real good ROI.


----------

